# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Help creating Tourqe Curve Chart

## alexb7878

Hey,

Can someone help me recreate a torque curve chart.  I would like my chart to have an additional interactive data point to be plotted when the data is entered.

I would post a link or pic....but this being my first post I cant.

Basically I need an S curve chart that considers a range of Torque , RPM , Power (HP) and the option to plug in additional data point of real world values for comparison. 

Thanks in advance

----------


## MrShorty

Here's how I would expect to create a chart (assuming you want an XY scatter chart):

1) Identify what you want for the "x" data and what you want for the "y" data and how you want to divide data up into individual data series. In my limited experience, I usually see torque and/or horsepower as the "y" data and RPM as the "x" data, but you would need to make the final determination. It also sounds like you want to include two different data series -- one for "real world data" and one for "S curve" (ideal or manufacturer spec or ????).

2) For each data series, choose a convenient block in the spreadsheet and enter the chosen "x" values for that series in the leftmost column with the corresponding "y" values in adjacent columns.

3) Once the data are entered, select one data series and insert the scatter chart.
3a) Check Excel's default interpretation of x and y data. If Excel errs at chart creation, bring up the "Select Data" dialog and fix Excel's mistakes.

4) With the Select data dialog open, add and define new data series for the other data series that you have entered in the spreadsheet.

5) Format chart elements as desired.

----------

